# Raw pumpkin - okay to eat?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I have some autumn decorations on the bottom part of my fireplace which includes several small pumpkins. Well, Sigurd grabbed one and ate most of it... is this okay? He ate the rind and a bit off some of the inside. I wouldn't think it would be too harmful, would just like some input.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Raw pumpkin is fine. My dogs love to play with a pumpkin and bite chunks out...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs eat the pieces I cut out of the jack-o-lantern. They love it!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought a pie pumpkin and Stosh used it for a chew toy- loves rolling it around an eating hunks out of it


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely! I used to give my dogs some of the pulp whenever I carved a pumpkin.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine just enjoyed a pie pumpkin this weekend-he loved it!
His poop was normal-no issues.


----------

